# Breeders of 100% Dwarf Burms



## DaleB1995 (Sep 23, 2019)

I was curious to know whether there are actually any based UK breeders who produce 100% dwarf Burmese pythons (_Python bivittatus progschai)

I've seen there are a few breeders who produce HD (50%) dwarfs for morphs obviously but nothing with solid 100% bloodline. _


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

There's a guy who has had a table at the last few IHS shows who breeds pure ones. I'm struggling to remember his name right now annoyingly


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

I know a dwarf that breeds Burmese but he doesn’t breed dwarf Burmese


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> There's a guy who has had a table at the last few IHS shows who breeds pure ones. I'm struggling to remember his name right now annoyingly


David Cropper?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes! That's the one


----------



## MYA (Apr 15, 2010)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes! That's the one


That would be me. I do not expect any before next year. Concentrated on Retics and Pimburas with some success.
Regards David


----------



## Daniel509 (Jun 27, 2021)

Norte


----------



## Jpster1 (10 mo ago)

Afternoon David, 

I hope your well.

Have you any dwarf burms available?

Cheers

James


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jpster1 said:


> Afternoon David,
> 
> I hope your well.
> 
> ...


He said he's not expecting any until next year so I would imagine no


----------



## Jpster1 (10 mo ago)

Doh, got confused with all the dates etc


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jpster1 said:


> Doh, got confused with all the dates etc


Easily done! There are very very few pure dwarf burns about so when you find a breeder it's worth keeping in contact


----------



## Jpster1 (10 mo ago)

They were a few 50% at yesterdays shows but its a 100% boyfriend i need for my little lady


----------



## scu (Sep 27, 2009)

Jpster1 said:


> They were a few 50% at yesterdays shows but its a 100% boyfriend i need for my little lady


Happy to sort a breeding loan I have a 100% male


----------



## Jpster1 (10 mo ago)

Hi, 
Hope your well.
Please PM me with details, terms and location please


----------

